# If you can only eat one food for the rest of your life, what would it be?



## CookLikeJulia (May 3, 2010)

I know this is a tough question and I have thought about what food can I eat for the rest of my life. I've chosen, banana. I can definitely eat bananas everyday.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2010)

Pizza.  A complete meal with proteins, fats and carbs.

Julia, the title of the thread is really different from the statement in your post.  

"If you can only eat one food for the rest of your life"

vs.

What food do i like so much I could eat it every day.


----------



## babetoo (May 3, 2010)

can't think of one thing, i like variety to much


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 3, 2010)

Chicken. I loves me some chicken.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 3, 2010)

babetoo said:


> can't think of one thing, i like variety to much



I agree Babe, but I might just have to go with a big, thick , juicy cheeseburger... With bacon...


----------



## justplainbill (May 3, 2010)

Beans and rice


----------



## mollyanne (May 3, 2010)

It has to be something warm because warmth comforts me and Lord knows, if I can only eat one thing, I'm going to need a heap 'a comfort...Chicken Soup maybe?

Yes, Chicken Soup


----------



## Selkie (May 3, 2010)

Prime Rib! A lot can be done with a nice piece of beef!


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2010)

Gosh, I'd hate to have only one thing to eat....can't really imagine it.
I could easily live the rest of my life without a banana however.
I guess if I had to choose, it would be beef. 
I love someone's signature here...don't remember who.....
"If we aren't suppose to eat animals, how come they're made of meat?"
Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Claire (May 3, 2010)

Suicide seems a good option to eating one thing for the rest of my life.  Obviously, I'm not serious, but some places we've lived people were not into different cuisines and it drove me crazy.  Nutrition-wise, I read somewhere that a baked sweet potato and buttermilk are the perfect nutrition combination.  But for the rest of my life?  I love them both, but for the rest of my life?


----------



## roadfix (May 3, 2010)

I'd go with pizza too.  Although my favorite food, I don't think I'd want to eat sushi everyday.


----------



## Robo410 (May 3, 2010)

I am a pizzaholic, but I also adore beans and rice, and I know that much of the world lives on them and does ok.

but if we mean one thing rather than one dish...CHEESE please


----------



## jessicacarr (May 3, 2010)

too easy.........
chicken and dumplings with coleslaw and a nice glass of unsweet tea


----------



## Kathleen (May 3, 2010)

*Lobster Steampot!*

Do I get to pick the setting as well?  If so, a lobster steam pot with new red potatoes, fresh corn, fresh lobster, and clams on the side of the seashore with a campfire roaring.  

Mmmmm.

~Kathleen


----------



## CharlieD (May 3, 2010)

Chicken.

No cheating, common peoples. One food. One. NO pizzas, humburgers, those are several different foods.


----------



## roadfix (May 3, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> No cheating, common peoples. One food. One. NO pizzas, humburgers, those are several different foods.



In that case I guess I can live eating soybeans everyday....


----------



## LPBeier (May 3, 2010)

Easy and simple - Mushrooms!


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Chicken.
> 
> No cheating, common peoples. One food. One. NO pizzas, humburgers, those are several different foods.




One Food?  OK.  Chinese Food!


----------



## bethzaring (May 4, 2010)

maybe milk...even though I love pizza, think it would get old....but I never tire of sitting down to a cold glass of milk


----------



## licia (May 4, 2010)

Beth, especially good with a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Nothing restores me as quickly as that with the milk.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (May 4, 2010)

Have I mentioned chicken?


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2010)

boeuf bourguignon.


just tryin' to get on the op's good side...

i just walked by a pizza place that smelled teriffic! so as of right now, i'd say pizza. later, it'll be what i'm craving then.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (May 5, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Pizza.  A complete meal with proteins, fats and carbs.
> 
> Julia, the title of the thread is really different from the statement in your post.
> 
> ...


What I meant with my post is I can eat bananas everyday for the rest of my life. Did I confuse you? Nevermind, my choice will still be the same anyway. I actually think bananas make me full.


----------



## velochic (May 5, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> What I meant with my post is I can eat bananas everyday for the rest of my life. Did I confuse you? Nevermind, my choice will still be the same anyway. I actually think bananas make me full.



I could eat ripe cantaloupe every day... of course, I can't find ripe cantaloupe every day.

If I had to pick only one food to eat for what would end up being my very short life from malnutrition, it would be the potato.


----------



## justplainbill (May 5, 2010)

Enriched macaroni?


----------



## Kathleen (May 9, 2010)

Oh, very well.  One food...just one.  A single ingredient.  *ponders.  muses.  thinks*  Eggs.


----------



## mexican mama (May 10, 2010)

Grilled pork belly...flavored in salt and pepper, a bit of olive oil..its my ultimate favorite dish


----------



## Foodfiend (May 10, 2010)

I'd go with eggs also.  Just for the many things you can do with them......hard boil them, soft boil them, scramble them, fry them sunnyside up, make crepes, omelets, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## buckytom (May 11, 2010)

lol, foodfiend, you reminded me of , "there's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad"... from forrest gump.


----------



## mollyanne (May 11, 2010)

, buckytom

 ...and "You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's...shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich....

...gotta love that bubba


----------



## spork (May 11, 2010)

This is the popular barroom discussion, "If you were stranded on an island, which one choice..."

I am very embarrassed to say on such a sophisticated forum, my choice is:  instant ramen.
Bubba could no doubt come up with a hundred ways to cook it.


----------



## Barbara L (May 12, 2010)

Even though some of my favorites include my home made chop suey, tostadas, lasagna, chimichangas, prime rib, and sushi (the list is much longer), if I had to eat the same thing every day for the rest of my life, it would probably be beef stew.  Nice and meaty, lots of good vegetables, and it includes two of the things I love most in a comfort food--potatoes and gravy.  

Barbara


----------



## rlogan (May 12, 2010)

Beef Pho. I'm not sure I could say that I'd be "happy" eating it for the rest of my life, but I'd certainly be satisfied. It just never gets old. I could use a bowl right now, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Kathleen (May 12, 2010)

Wait!  Wait!  Is it one single ingredient food?  Or is it one single dish?  If it is one dish, I'm going back to the lobster bake!  If one ingredient....eggs.    If a composite food counts....ice cream.  

~Kathleen


----------



## Joshatdot (May 14, 2010)

Pizza, its one type of food, but it could be made so many ways!


----------



## arkmrs (May 14, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm......Green curry is possibly my favorite dish (especially homemade and left over like I ate for lunch today), but I never ever get tired of pizza.  Now if we're talking about one single ingredient it'd be a coin toss between cheese and mushrooms.


----------



## missM (May 16, 2010)

Potatoes.. what else?  They have protein, fibre, starch  and lots of other goodies. 
And on my last night.. I'm gonna get up and cook myself some yummy chips and eat them with bread and butter and salt....
I just know that no one will approve... but I really don't care a damn.
I've eaten what I like, when I like all my life and - after six kids and umpteen years... I  still only weigh 53 kilos.  
So... that's what I'm gonna eat... baked, fried, mashed, creamed.. whatever:P


----------



## stikinecook (May 18, 2010)

Moose Steak.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (May 18, 2010)

eggs


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2010)

if 1 food item- olives. they're a gift that mankind was given.


----------



## x7anooonah (May 18, 2010)

I guess I will go with the burger as well. My husband and I are such burger and fry people. I always say thats the one thing you can not go wrong with, lol.


----------



## DEERME29 (May 19, 2010)

pasta!  any kind of pasta!


----------



## Sharkbtn (May 20, 2010)

Without a doubt, BBQ ribs!


----------



## Kimber (May 20, 2010)

Nachos!


----------

